# Campsite in or around York for last week in Jan



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi,

can anyone recommend a campsite in or around York for 29th,30th,31st Jan. Don't mind if it's outside York as long as there's good public transport.

I've done a search in discussions but the ones I found that were previously recommended "Naburn Lock " and "Beechwood" are shut until 1st March.

We can get in at Rawcliffe Caravan park, has anyone stayed there before?

Thanks in advance
Cheers
Alan


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Cawood park looks quite good, we are going to try that one soon. Pool etc all open all year and the swimming pool admission plus fishing in the lake (if you like fishing) is included in the price.
http://www.cawoodpark.com/

Its a shame that Beechwood etc close we were there in Nov and it was quite busy then...............this Jan closing is a pain LOL.


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

We have styed here in the past, Good facilities and the bus stop is right outside the site

http://www.yorkcaravanpark.com/

Ian


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

Never tried Rawcliffe, can't help.

This one is open all year but is about a mile from the bus route in from Strensall http://www.yorkcaravansite.co.uk/York_Caravan_Site.htm We've used this one occasionlly in the winter.

If a CL (no EHU as far as I know) will do then try Bleak House Farm in Heslington. We used to walk in from there, but there are plenty of buses along Fulford Road.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

The obvious one to try is the Caravan Club at Rowntree Park, usually showing as booked up but there are normally some places spare from the no shows.

Mike


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

MikeCo said:


> The obvious one to try is the Caravan Club at Rowntree Park, usually showing as booked up but there are normally some places spare from the no shows.
> 
> Mike


Well, yes - I'd assumed the poster had already - it shows booked for every weekend for the whole of the year, plus most of every school holiday - but it's definitely worth phoning them - we've sometimes been lucky, particularly in bad weather.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

hiker said:


> Well, yes - I'd assumed the poster had already - it shows booked for every weekend for the whole of the year, plus most of every school holiday - but it's definitely worth phoning them - we've sometimes been lucky, particularly in bad weather.


Hi,

yes I phoned Rowntree yesterday and they are fully booked. Lady on the phone did advise me to try again a couple of days before to see if there were any cancellations. So thought I best look for alternatives.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

aldhp21 said:


> hiker said:
> 
> 
> > Well, yes - I'd assumed the poster had already - it shows booked for every weekend for the whole of the year, plus most of every school holiday - but it's definitely worth phoning them - we've sometimes been lucky, particularly in bad weather.
> ...


Rowntree is always booked up, so isn't it time the CC looked at keeping Beechwood Grange open all year ?


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Alan,
I have stayed at Rawcliffe twice and can recommend it. Small paved pitches with TV hookup if you need it, immaculate but small shower room, a good pub that serves decent meals on the site, I believe it is called The Lysander.
A short walk, 5 mins max to every type of shop you will need, Tesco, Homebase, B And Q, bowling alley, cinema, restaurant, etc etc and a bus from Tesco to the centre of York.
A brilliant little site but I recall it was slightly expensive but it was a must for us at the time.
Regards,
Norman

Edit, I pass it every day going to work so if you want to know anything I could call in for you, no trouble.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for all your replies.

We've gone and booked Cawood park. They're doing a deal for the 3 nights which is half the price of the Rawcliffe Caravan park.

I'll let you know when we get back.

We're booked into Autogas at Thirsk on the Friday to have a gas tank fitted so the plan is to stay at a local pub site there on the Thursday. Get the tank fitted and then spend 3 days at Cawood. Sounds like a good plan now. 

Cheers
Alan


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just for info here is another...

manor farm

A bit further out than the CC site but a steady walk along the river, opposite the race course and the old rowntree / frys factory ?..


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

tonka said:


> Just for info here is another...
> 
> manor farm
> 
> A bit further out than the CC site but a steady walk along the river, opposite the race course and the old rowntree / frys factory ?..


Thanks Tonka, I tried to book manorfarm but the owners are away on holiday till 1st Feb and aren't taking any bookings.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

There's a nice CL just outside York - Bleak House Farm in Heslington. Easy cycle ride or walk by the river into the City (from memory it took about 15-20mins cycling) or there is a bus from outside the site. Small field so could be muddy this time of year although it's open all year, no EHU, very quiet, £6.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Rowntree is always booked up, so isn't it time the CC looked at keeping Beechwood Grange open all year ?[/quote]

Rowntree park is booked up because nearly every tugger in the country books multiple sites in advance whether they intend going or not.( i have a couple of customers who are tuggers and they have booked 10 sites each this year even thought they will only use a couple)Its time the C&C started taking non-refundable deposits see how many sites would be booked up then.Incidently i have stopped at Rountree Park many time and just turn up ,i have only been refused once even though the website said full and that was a bank holiday.Heres a site close to ring rd and retail park where tesco's is 
http://www.willowhouseyork.co.uk/
Rob


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

**** said:


> There's a nice CL just outside York - Bleak House Farm in Heslington. Easy cycle ride or walk by the river into the City (from memory it took about 15-20mins cycling) or there is a bus from outside the site. Small field so could be muddy this time of year although it's open all year, no EHU, very quiet, £6.


I've stayed there, It's just the job for visiting York. Cheap with a bus stop at the end of the lane as you say. Cant remember if there was any hard standing though.

steve


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Me too, its nothing fancy but does the job.

Its in the database :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3034

Pete


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

The CL field had no hardstandings but there was another area of the farm where there were some caravans - probably farm workers - so they might use that if the field was too muddy I guess.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks to everybody for their help and ideas. Thought I'd let you know how it went. A really good weekend apart from me suffering all weekend with the mother of bad colds.

Arrived on Thursday night at Dog and Gun in Carlton Miniott (www.thedogandgun.co.uk). I'd phoned earlier in the week and asked if we could stay there. No problem was told, no charge if you pop in for a meal. Food and beer were superb.

Friday morning dropped the van off at Autogas 2000. They gave us a lift to Thirsk station so we could get the train into York. Had a wonder round a very cold York which didn't do me and me cold much good. Got back to Carlton Miniott for 4 to pick the van up now fitted with the new 60 litre tank. Found Autogas very helpful, and a very nice and tidy job they did to.

Set off to Cawood park for our weekend stay. Very good value, £26 for 3 nights including EHU, full use of the facilities. Good camp, with tidy toilets and showers and indoor swimming pool. If you can get booked there try and get a plot overlooking the lake.

My cousin delivered a car to us on the Sunday, so we decided to take advantage and had a drive about. We ended up in Harrogate. Found a lovely Indian (www.jinnah-restaurants.com) on Cheltenham parade. Thought a very hot curry might help clear my head. It certainly did. Fantastic food, we went for the buffet at £9 each, it was superb.
By the way can I also recommend wet wipes stored in the fridge for the morning after 

Monday, came and we packed up. Sue wanted some retail therapy so we just popped in to the York designer outlet on the way home. I'm told it gets rammed at weekends but at 11:00 on a Monday morning it was very quiet.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Alan thanks for the update, as you know we were there the previous week. I agree ref pitches as we were on 118 and then moved to 111 near to the toilets, the only thing I could fault the site on is that they don't really seem to understand MH's and seem more geared up for tourers, which is a shame as we feel they are losing out. We asked about staying over the weekend and they said all the MH pitches were booked (they don't seem to have that many maybe as little as five)..........with our Bolero we would have had no problem with some of the grass pitches, and to be honest some of the four by fours and tourers made a right old mess of the grass the weekend before after heavy rain. The way some of the four by four owners reversed etc and then drove straight over the site rather than using the road was quite amazing to watch.

If anyone does go there though, it is a lovely site (I guess even nicer in the Spring/Summer) we used the pool and it was really warm, the leaflet they give you is a little misleading as it states the time the pool closes, but that is actually the last swim time as it closes an hour later. My Husband enjoyed the fishing one day too, and caught a large pike.

We didn't use the on site pub but it looked really nice from outside and appeared quite busy on the Saturday night when a rock and roll group were playing, it seems they have entertainment most Saturdays.

Not sure what their future plans are, but apparently the way forward is for statics around the lake and demolishing the holiday cottages starts this March...........hopefully they will keep and develop the touring site and put in more MH pitches.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

**** said:


> The CL field had no hardstandings but there was another area of the farm where there were some caravans - probably farm workers - so they might use that if the field was too muddy I guess.


Hi ****
Yes, we stay at Bleak House Farm regularly, very cheap and the bus stop is at the end of the lane, in the summer its a lovely cycle ride into York, right along the riverside.
The camping field is not used in winter, there is loads of hardstanding though, its a bit scruffy in the compound area but its enormous.

There are some caravans parked long term on a patch of grass next to the hardstanding and there are 3 electric hook up points which they use.

We were there a couple of weeks ago and we used one of the hook up points as i noticed one was not being used. You buy a card for £5 and then hook up. We stayed 2 nights and used a just over £2 worth. They charged us £2.50 and said they would sell the remainder to someone else. Great value at £6 if you dont mind it being a bit scruffy. The lady who owns the farm is a lovely woman and we have got to know here really well.

We got a taxi back from york at 9pm and it was only £5.20 although in the summer we were charged £8(the more tourists around the more you get ripped off)

We love York, the Castle museum is brilliant, the best atrraction by a mile, think the dungeons and the viking centre are very poor in comparison. Aso the Castle museum is only a few mins walk from Wetherspoons which is cheap for a drink.

Paul.


----------

